# Costa Del Sol Social activities



## J T SYNAN (Jan 16, 2012)

I am moving to Calahonda with my partner at the end of January. Does anyone know of any Expat based Social activities that I partner and could take part in. Im a keen footballer, my partner enjoys keeping fit. This is often a quick way to network and make friends. Any ideas on costa Del Sol are appreciated?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Just be careful what groups you choose with U3A. The success of the group depends on the person running it ... nuf said?
Having said that, it costs very little per year and is worth the try. We have motorsports, Photography, Pilates etc etc here


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have found it very difficult NOT to get involved in many different kinds of social activities and am now at the point where I positively delight in days when there are no meetings, no dates for coffee with friends, nothing to help organise.
So it will be equally easy for you to get involved - all you need to do is make the first step.
When we arrived here, like many immigrants, we knew no-one. Our family has property here but they visit once a month at most.
You'll find that most Spanish people are very welcoming and friendly. It's a good idea to have a foot in both camps, as it were. 
Your local Ayto may have a Foreigners' Department where you can obtain a list of clubs and associations and programmes of future activities.
You are very near to Marbella and there's a lot of activities of all kinds going on there.


----------

